# Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?



## muh.gp (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 

zunächst mal Entschuldigung, dass ich hier naiv frage. Ich habe natürlich vorher gegoogelt und keine zufriedenstellenden Antworten gefunden, daher schildere ich jetzt meinen "Fall".

Seit drei Monaten zähle ich zum Kreis der Teichbeseitzer, seit drei Wochen bin ich zudem für die darin befindlichen Fische zuständig. 

Zunächst die technischen Infos. Mein Teich ist auf zwei Ebenen aufgeteilt, der Hauptteich hat ca. 3 m² Fläche beinhaltet ca. 2.500 l Wasser und ist an der tiefsten Stelle etwa 0,95 m tief. Das kleinere Becken ist darüber angesiedelt, ist bei einem Quadratmeter Fläche etwa 0,4 m tief und befüllt den Hauptteich über einen Wasserfall. Das ganze Gebilde wird durch eine Biopress 6000 gefiltert (Pumpe im Hauptteich - Filter - Auslass im oberen Becken). Nachdem die Werte Anfang Juli alle im grünen Bereich waren und sich auch die Pflanzen prächtig entwickelten, wurde der Teich mit Fischen besetzt. Nun leben dort drei "gewöhnliche" Goldfische, drei gelbe Goldfische und drei Sarasa, sowie vier Bitterlinge. Dies zu den Fakten. 

Die letzten Wochen verliefen harmonisch, die Fische aklimatisierten sich schnell, kamen neugierig an die Oberfläche und lebten friedlich zusammen. Doch dann.... 

Am Montag kam es zu ersten "Zwischenfall". Fast den ganzen Vormittag machte sich nahezu die ganze __ Goldfisch-Meute auf die Jagd nach einem gewöhnlichen Goldfisch. Natürlich ist mir klar, dass es sich dabei um ein mehr als normales Verhalten meiner neuen Lieblinge handelt. Und so genoß ich das beeindruckende Schauspiel, das um die Mittagszeit sein Ende fand. Zumindest war ich mir nun sicher mindestens einen weiblichen Fisch im Teich zu haben. Heute wiederholte sich das Ganze erneut. Das "Opfer" war aber ein anderer gewöhnlicher Goldfisch. "Na dann, viel Spaß", dachte ich mir und schaute immer wieder mal vorbei. Doch plötzlich fehlte das gejagte Geschöpf und ich ging in meinem - durchaus überschaubaren - Teich auf die Suche... Letztlich klemmte das gepeinigte Weibchen in einem Steinspalt, in den es wohl vorwärts rein, aber rückwärts nicht mehr raus kam. Nach der Befreiung ging die Hatz natürlich weiter und nahm immer gröbere Formen an. Beim nächsten Besuch am Teich fehlte das Weibchen wieder und die Suche begann erneut. Dieses Mal war der Goldfisch in eine Falte der Teichfolie gehetzt worden und wieder in aussichtsloser Position. Nach der erneuten Befreiung musterte ich das arme Tierchen und stellte dabei erhebliche Kampfspuren fest (Die Bemerkung sei erlaubt, dass die menschliche Rasse bei diesen Ritualen wohl schon lange ausgestorben wäre!!!  ).

Zunächst war das Fischlein körperlich wohl vollkommen geschafft, zudem auch gezeichnet. Die bisher schönen roten Schuppen sahen aus, als ob sie mit Schmiergelpapier behandelt worden wären, die tollen Flossen glichen einem Wischmobb. Da ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen um das Tier mache, habe ich es nun in den oberen Teich zur Isolierung getan. Dort wirkte der Fisch mächtig ausgepowert und hatte einen sehr überschaubaren Bewegungsradius. Die Atmung ist regelmäßig und nach vier Stunden Isolations-"Schutz"-Haft kommt langsam wieder Leben in das Getier. 

Nun aber meine (Anfänger-)Fragen: 

Was geschieht mit den Schuppen, was mit den Flossen? Heilt das wieder? 

Kann ich das arme Ding wieder zu die anderen Fische geben oder "droht" eine Fortsetzung des zumindest einseitig anstrengenden Liebesspiels? 

Kann der Akt für die Fische auch tödlich enden? Oder sind Goldfische "hart im nehmen"? 

DANKE für Eure Antworten. Auch im Namen meiner Kinder. Denn nachdem alle (!) Fische in unserem Teich einen Namen haben, ist die Sorge meiner beiden Jungs um die neuen Familienmitglieder natürlich riesig groß! Zudem möchte ich meinem Nachwuchs nicht die Freude an ihrem weiteren Leben nehmen, wenn ich erkläre, dass unsere Fische auf diese Art gerade Babies machen.... nicht, dass sie das auf Menschen beziehen... könnte ja Auswirkungen auf ihre weitere Entwicklung haben!


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Hallo!

Bei uns ist regelmässig ,,die Hölle los"....  leider haben wir dies Jahr einen Verlust zu vermelden...   sie sah übel aus...  was aus Eurem wird kann man so schlecht sagen.. Isolation ist schon mal gut, ein Salzbad wär auch nicht schlecht...     Sobald der Fisch zurück in den Teich kommt wirds von vorne losgehen, die kerle sind da echt grob....   

( wenn Du willst dass Deinen Kinder lange von *** Abstand nehmen wärs doch das Richtige *lol*)


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Hallo,

und erst mal herzlich Willkommen 

Also wenn die Ansätze der Flossen nicht beschädigt sind, wachsen die wieder nach. Dauert zwar lange, aber sie wachsen wieder.
Mit den Schuppen verhält es sich ähnlich. Solange die Schuppentasche (in der die Schuppe drin steckt) unbeschädigt ist, wird auch jede einzelne Schuppe nachwachsen.
Das einzige worauf Du jetzt achten solltest, sind die Wasserwerte. Sollten sich zu viele Bakterien im Teich befinden und oder die Wasserparameter nicht in Ordnung sein, könnten sich die Verletzungen entzünden und das wäre weniger schön.
Sorge bitte für ausreichende Teilwasserwechsel (aber bitte nur mit Leitungswasser) und dem __ Goldfisch gehts bald wieder prima.
Ach ja, ich würde das Fischi erst mal im oberen Becken lassen, vorausgesetzt es heizt sich nicht zu stark auf bei der Hitze.

Im Allgemeinen möchte ich zu dem Teich erst mal sagen, er klingt nett und harmonisch ... aber Goldfische vermehren sich wie die Kaninchen und dafür ist Dein Teich einfach zu klein.
Vor Allem sind 95cm Tiefe absolut nicht ausreichend für die Fischhaltung.
Bitte mach Dir mal Gedanken, ob Du den Teich nicht noch auf wenigstens 1,10m tiefer machen kannst.
Das obere Becken kannste ja so lassen, aber wenn die kommenden Winter so kalt (bis -20°C) bleiben, haste irgendwann tiefgekühlte Fischstäbchen ...

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Hi,

zunächst DANKE! für die schnellen Antworten und Ratschläge! Inzwischen kommt die gepeinigte Dame im oberen Becken auch wieder an die Oberfläche und holt sich ein paar Futterflocken. Also zunächst mal Entwarnung. Die männlichen Übertäter im "großen" Teich bekommen dafür zur Strafe einen Fastentag! ;-)

Zum Thema Teichgröße noch ein paar Worte.... Ich habe seit Jahren von einem Teich im Garten geträumt. Nun haben wir dieses Jahr unsere Pergola renoviert und irgendwann kam ich auf die Idee das Beet zwischen dem Unterschlupf und der Terasse als Teich zu nutzen. Ich habe mit entsprechende Literatur zugelegt, im Internet gesucht, gefunden und gelesen und dann die größtmögliche Variante an Volumen und Tiefe in die Tat umgesetzt. Dabei folgte ich den Angaben, dass ein Teich mindestens 2.000 bis 3.000 l Liter Volumen und eine Mindesttiefe von 80 cm haben sollte. Die 3.000 l habe ich übertroffen, an der tiefsten Stelle (fast ein qm) war der Teich vor Sand und Kies über einen Meter tief. Vom Fischbesatz habe ich mich auch kundig gemacht und mich für die Faustformel 1 kg Fisch je 1 m³ entschieden. Da das Wasser ca. 12 Mal am Tag durch den Filter gepumt wird.
Aber irgendwie habe ich auf den Hinweis geradezu gewartet.... Bitte nicht böse verstehen, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass mit der Größe des eigenen Teichs die Messlatte für andere Teichinhaber immer höher gelegt wird. Ich freue mich an meinem Teich, werde den Fischbesatz im Auge behalten und rechne nicht mit zuviel Nachwuchs, da mein Teich keine Flachwasserzone hat und daher die ¿ (Ironie) Laich wohl keine großen Überlebenschancen hat (Und so der heutige Vorfall mit seinen Folgen wohl nicht von Erfolg gekrönt sein wird.).

Aber was rede ich viel über meinen Teich, da ist mein ganzer Stolz! Ich finde, er ist gelungen!


----------



## Joerg (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Hallo,
:Willkommen2

Wenn sie eine passende Umgebung gefunden haben geht es heftig zur Sache und manchmal muss auch danach behandelt werden.
Der Nachwuchs wird zum Großteil durchkommen wenn die Jungs ordentlich füttern.
Dieser wird sich dann auch bald so verhalten.

Die Folge ist dann ein akuter Überbesatz, da man es nicht über Herz bringt dem Ritual einhalt zu gebieten.

Du hast ja nun mitbekommen wer es abbekommen hat. Pflege ihn gesund und verschenke in an jemand der nur Mädels hat.
Mit einem stabilen und überschaubaren Bestand erspart man sich eine Menge Sorgen.
Alternativ gibt es andere Fische, die sich auch in einem kleinen Teich wohl fühlen.


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

der teich ist doch sehr schön. formal und ein toller übergang zur terrasse   du hast mich falsch verstanden. ich meinte der teich wird zu klein wenn die goldfische nachwuchs zeugen. das können dann schon mal 30 bis 60stück sein  der besatz der jetzt da ist, ist vollkommen okay.


----------



## käptniglo (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

der teich ist schön. ich denke auch, der ist tief genug. liegt ja geschützt, nahe am haus, wie es aussieht. (ich muss aber zugeben, so viel erfahrung habe ich noch nicht.)
bei mir ist vor 4 wochen auch die wilde jagd losgegangen... aber da ich wohl mehrere weiber im teich habe, hat es sich "verteilt".

guido


----------



## Joerg (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Hallo muh.gp,
mein Beitrag hat sich mit deinem letzten überschnitten.
Der Teich ist euch toll.gelungen und er ist für die paar sicher ausreichend.

Viele Goldie Besitzer haben wegen der Vermehrungsfreude Probleme bekommen.
Ich habe aus diesem Grund alle verschenkt, das war nicht leicht aber nötig.

Genießt eurere tolle Wasseroase.


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Ich stimme da mal Guido zu...
die Nähe zum Haus und der Überdachung ist zwar kein Garant für Frostfreiheit,
aber wesentlich geschützter als manch anderer Teich.

Den Teich finde ich auch schön in das Gesamtbild eingegliedert. 

Bei der vorliegenden Teichform wäre es in meinen Augen auch kein Problem eine einfache Teichabdeckung zu basteln und ggf. sogar einen kleinen Heizer ins obere Becken zu hängen.
Könnte sich zumindest muh.gp mal im hinterkopf behalten, falls es temperaturtechnisch doch mal dicker kommt.


----------



## muh.gp (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Hallo und nochmals Danke für die Tipps!

Bin heute morgen gespannt an den Teich gepilgert. Der erste Eindruck von meiner Patientin war aus der Ferne gut, denn es war wieder mehr Bewegung im Spiel. Aus der Nähe betrachtet macht mir das Fischchen nun aber echt Sorgen. Die vermeintlich aufgeschürften Wunden sind nun von einem weißen "Belag" bedeckt bzw. umfasst. Habe mal ein Foto gemacht, das es ganz gut zeigt. Und nun?


----------



## Sandra1976 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Hallo,
da hat sich wohl ein Pilzbefall an dem armen Goldi zu schaffen gemacht. 
Ich würde ihn separat in ein Becken setzen, gut belüften bei dem Wetter, und aufsalzen.
Täglich 20 - 30 Prozent Wasserwechsel machen. Ich denke dann müsste er bald wieder fit sein. Rausfangen würde ich Ihn auf alle Fälle.
Gute Besserung. 
Sandra


----------



## muh.gp (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Danke Sandra!

Allerdings habe ich als Anfänger in Sachen Teich noch Fragen:

"in ein Becken"? Ich habe nur einen Teich (wenn auch in zwei Teilen), reicht das obere Becken oder soll ich den Fisch in ein großes Behältnis (Wanne o.ä.) umsetzten?
"aufsalzen"? geht diese Aktion auch in einem großen Eimer? Wieviel Wasser sollte ich nehmen? Stimmt das Verhältnis 15 g Salz auf einen Liter und 15-20 Minuten Behandlungszeit? Und wie oft wiederholt man die Aktion?
"gut belüften"? Wie?
"Wasserwechsel"? Den ganzen Teich oder nur meine Krankenstation?

Besteht eigentlich Ansteckungsgefahr für meine anderen Fische?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber ich bin noch in der Ausbildung zum Teichbesitzer.... ;-)))

Danke!!!!
Holger


----------



## bergi (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Hallo Holger,

solange diese Zone der Verpilzung nicht größer wird, und die Dame ansonsten munter ist und frisst, kannst du sie auch einfach da lassen, wo sie ist. Es ist recht normal, dass solche Hautstellen, die vom Fisch quasi abgerissen wurden und nur noch lose dranhängen, verpilzen. Ansteckungsgefahr besteht da nicht. 

Das mit der Flachwasserzone stimmt schon: wenn es keine geeigneten Rückzugsgebiete für die Jungen gibt, kommt wahrscheinlich kaum einer durch. Bitte auf keinen Fall überschüssige Goldfische in der Natur aussetzen.

Schöner Teich 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Joerg (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Hallo Holger,
eine extra Wanne oder Aquarium wäre schon gut.
15 Gramm ist schon viel, langsam auf 5-10 aufsalzen sollte reichen.
Ein Salzbad mit maximal 15 Minuten und der Dosis ist auch hilfreich, damit sich die obere Schuppenschicht löst.
Wenn du keine Erfahrung damit hast, würde ich jemand fragen. Die kippen dann schon mal zu Seite - das ist normal.

Eine Belüftung solltest du dir auf jeden Fall zulegen. Es gibt Belüfterpumpen in jedem Fachgeschäft.
Aktuell ist das Wasser recht warm, der Sauerstoffgehalt ist dann niedrig. Das macht allen Fischen zu schaffen.
Wenn du eine Belüftung in den Teich hängst, kann das schon Linderung verschaffen.

WW ist immer gut, besonders jetzt wo der Teich so warm ist. Ist langfristig als Vorsorge besser als Behandlungen.

In der Krankenstation bleibt er etwas länger, da wird jeden Tag WW gemacht, weil kein Filter da ist.
Gefüttert wird es dort auch nicht, er kann sich aber ohne die anderen darin etwas erholen.


----------



## muh.gp (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Hallo Jörg,

gutes Timing!

Haben die Behandlung gerade während Deinem Post durchgeführt. Inzwischen ist der Fisch im "Erholungsbecken" (Einem 65l Mörteleimer) und zeigt schon deutlich mehr Aktion (falls ich mir das nicht nur einbilde).

Die Sache mit der Luftpumpe hat sich auch gelöst, habe mir heute so ein Teil zugelegt. Sieht ja uch hübsch aus, wenn die Bläschen so aufsteigen (im Moment ist der Blubbermacher natürlich im Erholungsbecken). Aber eigentlich hatte ich mir wegen Sauerstoff im Teich keine Sorgen gemacht, da der Wasserfall aus 30 cm Höhe in das untere Becken plätschert und ziemlich viel Bläschen in den Teich befördert.

Und dann halt doch noch ne Frage:

Wie oft soll ich die Salzbaderei wiederholen und wie lange sollte die "Isolationskur" des einsamen Weibchens andauern?

DANKE!!! für die tolle Hilfe.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Hallo Holger,
die Salzbaderei solange bis es ihr deutlich besser geht. 
Das Salz löst die obere Schicht ab, das kann täglich wiederholt werden.
Wie lange es dauert lässt sich schwer sagen, hängt von vielen Parametern ab.
In dem belüfteten Becken kann Sie erst mal zur Ruhe kommen. WW nicht vergessen.
Ich hab einen grünen Koi, den ich 4 Wochen pflegen musste, weil ihn ein Froschmännchen verwechselt hatte. 

Der Luftsprudler ist ab 20° auch für die anderen interessant, zumindest Nachts, wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen keinen O² produzieren.
Bei mir läuft die extra Belüftung im Teich Nachts auch wenn es so warm ist.


----------



## muh.gp (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Moin zusammen,

kleiner Zwischenbericht an einem trüben Samstagmorgen....

Der Zustand der Patientin irritiert mich etwas. Gestern Abend quitschfidel, sogar mit Fluchtversuchen aus dem Erholungsbecken, liegt "Fischi" heute ziemlich teilnahmslos am Wannengrund und bewegt sich nur wenn ich mit der Hand rein gehe.... Abwarten ist wohl angesagt.

Dagegen ist im Teich erneut der Teufel los, dieses Mal ist ein gelber __ Goldfisch das Opfer. "Tim" - sollter er es überleben, müssen wir uns wohl einen neuen Namen ausdenken - wird erbarmungslos gejagt. Erfreuen kann ich mich an diesem Schauspiel inzwischen nicht mehr! Allerdings bringt es ja auch nichts die anderen weg zu jagen oder die erneute Isolation zu starten....
Sorgen mache ich mir um die an der Jagd nicht beteiligten Fische. Das sind ja dann wohl die nächsten Opfer. Rein äußerlich ist ein gelber, der mir etwas dicker als der Rest erscheint - zumindest für mich als Laien - am ehesten "trächtig". Ich hoffe er bzw. sie hat eine gute Kondition....

Nachdem ich hier immer wieder das Wort "naturgerecht" gelesen habe, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, genau dieser Natur ihren Lauf zu lassen. "Fischi" wird - hoffentlich - gesund gepflegt, "Tim" nur dann aus dem Teich geholt, wenn deutliche Verletzungen vorhanden sind. Bin ich mit dieser Maßnahme jetzt unmenschlich bzw. unfischlich?

Zumindest was meine Fische angeht, fallen mir da nur die Ärzte ein.... "Männer sind Schweine....."

Falls es Euch interessiert, werde ich weiter berichten, vielleicht ist dieser Thread ja was für andere entsetzte Teichanfänger....

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## bergi (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Hallo Holger, 
persönlich mag ich die Mörteleimer nicht so für Fische - da haut es einen ja um, wenn man reinschnuppert (Weichmacher, vermute ich mal). 
Wenn ich mir die Sache richtig vorstelle, wäre das "Opfer" im Filterbecken wohl etwa ebenso gut und insgesamt "sicherer" untergebracht. Salzung und häufige WW sind auch wieder Stress. Und die Verletzungen auf dem Foto sehen noch nicht so schlimm aus, als könnten sie einen gestandenen __ Goldfisch groß beeindrucken. Bevor Fischi abnippelt - give it a try.

Offenbar ist diese "mittlere" Zahl von Goldfischen ungünstig. Weniger können auf die Weibchen nicht so viel Druck aufbauen, und wenn es ganz viele sind, verteilt sich der Druck immer auf viele Weibchen gleichzeitig...
Die Optionen lägen damit auf der Hand. 

Gruß.
Stefan


----------



## muh.gp (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Hallo Stefan,

da waren es nur noch acht.... Heute morgen war der gelbe __ Goldfisch verschwunden! Habe jeden Stein umgedreht, jede Falte gecheckt, sogar den Filter überprüft (was tut man nicht...), aber das Tier ist weg. Eine Erklärung habe ich nicht, denn die anderen verbleibenden 7 Goldfische im Becken erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit. Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass sie das gepeinigte Geschöpf über den Beckenrand katapultiert haben und sich dann ein Vogel oder eine Katze den Bauch vollgeschlagen hat.... :-(

Dem sparierten Fisch geht es nicht wirklich besser, der Fischschimmel (Diagnose anhand meiner Internetrecherchen....) ist weiter vorhanden, zudem sind die Flossen schon sehr stark verletzt. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass er mit den "Stummeln" gar nicht mehr vorwärts kommt. 

Zur "Einzelhaft" in der wahrlich nicht wirklich gemütlichen Mörtelwanne: Als blutiger Anfänger habe ich natürlich die Befürchtung, dass sich die anderen Fische anstecken, zumal ich ja keine echte Ahnung habe, was sich das Fischlein da eingefangen hat... Und da oberes Becken und Teich miteinander verbunden sind, kann ich die Gefahr einer Übertragung nicht einschätzen. Allerdings gebe ich Dir Recht - glücklich sieht er nicht aus und ein gutes Lebengefühl beschleunigt ja bekanntlich den Heilungsprozess!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Hallo und ein dickes HILFE!!!!:beten

Zunächst der aktuelle Lagebericht. "Tim", der gelbe __ Goldfisch ist weiter verschollen und damit wohl als Abgang zu definieren. Ihm folgen wird wohl "Fischi". Der armen Goldi setzt die Verpilzung - ich vermute Fischschimmel - immer mehr zu, mehr als 50% des Körpers sind befallen und er verliert seine Flossen. 

Daher mein HILFERUF an erfahrene Teichbesitzer! Wie erlöse ich das arme Geschöpf von seinen Leiden?

Hierzu vielleicht eine kleine Anekdode zum Thema "Fachhändler"... War im orstansässigen Fachgeschäft und habe meinen Fall geschildert. Man hat mir wenig Mut gemacht und das wohl zurecht. Auf die Frage, wie ich das Tier erlösen könnte, kam die Antwort: "Sie haben doch sicher ein großes Messer....". Die Antwort hat mich erschreckt, im übrigen wie der Laden selbst. Massenhaft lieblose Becken und Aquarien, ein heilloses Chaos, nicht gerade vertrauensvoll! War dann auch zum zweiten Mal in dem Laden... Zum ersten und zum letzen Mal!

Danach versuchte ich mein Glück in der Tierabteilung bei OBI. *Bitte steinigt mich jetzt nicht!* Aber dort, wo ich die Fische auch erworden habe, hörte man sich mein Problem an, gab mir Ratschläge, die nicht mit einem Kauf verbunden waren und nannte mir Nelkenöl als todbringende Lösung.

Dazu nun meine Frage. Wo bekomme ich das her - stimmt Apotheke? - und vor allrm, wie setze ich es ein? Gibt es dazu Alternativen? Möglichst ohne das ich "handgreiflich" werden muss!

Im Teich ist seit zwei Tagen Ruhe heute wieder Weibchen-Hatz angesagt. Der dickere gelbe "Joshy" ist jetzt dran. War ja mein nächster Kandidat. Er wird wieder ohne Ende getrieben, ist aber richtig schnell und verkriecht sich gezielt unter Steinen. Ich hoffe, dass er/sie es schafft. Der dritte Paarungsverlust in einer Woche wäre echt hart!

Inzwischen frage ich mich, ob ich männliche Killer gekauft habe... Besonders ein Goldfisch, leider auch noch der größte, tut sich hier besonders hervor und ist zudem der einzige, der auf den Kiemendeckeln den Laichausschlag hat. 

Habe jetzt mal zur Vorsorge den Teich mit Tetra Pond Medifin behandelt - nicht weil man es mir bei Obi empfohlen wurde, sonders eher um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen.

Nach drei tollen Wochen mit meinem Teich, graut es mir inzwischen vor jedem Morgen... Wird das irgendwann mal wieder besser?

DANKE und hilfesuchende Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Hallo,

so, "Fischi" ist jetzt im großen Fischozean. :-( 

Habe die Methode mit Nelkenöl angewendet, nachdem ich hierzu noch einen sehr interessanten Link im Netz gefunden hatte. Kann die Methode nur empfehlen! Als ich das Nelkenöl in den Eimer gab kam es zu keinen hastigen Bewegungen, auch von Stress war nicht zu bemerken. Nach zwei, drei Minuten war der Fisch ganz ruhig und atmete zusehends langsamer. Nach fünf Minuten habe ich dann eine weitere Dosis zugefügt. Wieder war der Fisch ganz ruhig und nach 15 Minuten kam keine Bewegung mehr von den Kiemen. Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde Wartezeit habe ich den gepeinigten Goldi dann "ehrenvoll" im Garten beerdigt.

Der Gelbe wird weiter gejagt, ist aber ziemlich geschickt bei der Flucht. Beobachte ihn genau und sehe bisher keine Verletzungen - hoffentlich bleibt das so!

Grüße,

Holger


----------



## lotta (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

hallo holger,
das mit "fischi" tut mir leid,
find es aber supertoll, wieviel muehe du dir bei der pflege gegeben hast.
vor allem, die vielen gedanken , die du dir auch zur erloesung des armen kerlchens gemacht hast. 
das mit dem nelkenoel , war sicher ne gute loesung. ich hoffe, dass es ab jetzt mit deinen teichfreuden wieder bergauf geht und deine fische und du den restsommer noch geniessen koennt!
ich druecke dir die daumen
liebe gruesse lotta


----------



## Joerg (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie "gefährlich" sind Paarungsrituale?*

Hi Holger,
das mit dem Nelkenöl habe ich auch schon bei AQ Fischen anwenden müssen.

Belüfte den Teich gut und mach 300 Gramm Salz rein.
Das erleichtert den Goldies das Leben in dieser schwierigen Zeit.
Sind sie erst mal geschwächt, haben __ Parasiten ein leichtes Spiel.


----------

